# My Rescue Dog Won't Play



## kristenv

I adopted Harper a year ago from our local animal shelter. I found out he is a Nova-Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, and he and I are getting along great. The only thing is he doesn't want to play with me or toys. I have tried teaching fetch and other games but he just seems scared and confused. He doesn't even like a Kong. It appears he has perhaps been abused because he is very timid and scared...especially if I am holding or carrying a large object.He plays just fine with my roommate's lab however, with me he just wants attention (which I gladly give!). Any advice on how I can teach him to play?


----------



## Inga

I personally would get the dog enrolled into some obedience classes with a real positive trainer. Nothing increases a dogs self confidence like obedience successes. Great bonding for you with your dog as well. Plus, it is fun so it is all good. LOL The confidence will come in teaching play. Some dogs just are not as into play. Time will tell.


----------



## shell07

kristenv, how old is your dog? You've had him for a year? Like Inga said some dogs just don't "play", but if he plays w/ other dogs you should try in cooperating "play" in with the other dog and yours. This way he can see just how fun it is! Kongs are great fun, but more for one dog at a time. If you want him to fetch or more of a physical exercise try the fetch w/ your roomates dog and yours and hopefully eventually he will get the message? I would try it on your own before you take him to a trainer, this way you have covered all grounds and have more info on hand. Good luck!


----------



## Lucky Dog

Penny didn't play at first either. It took her a while to want to play and be confident about it. She didn't know what toys where, or a ball. Just her cage. NOW she is playing slowly, but playing some. We took her to classes so we could develop a good relationship. But fetch is something she isn't interested in. Chasing the ball is fun if others are around. Give it some time.


----------

